# Mikortól laksz itt?



## Encolpius

Kedves fórumozók! Én nem mondanám így ezt a mondatot és a mióta kérdő névmást használnám. Szerintetek semmi baj ezzel a mondattal? Van valami különbség a mikortól és mióta között? Hálás köszönet. Enc.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem a _mikortól _hangsúlyozottan az időpontra/napra kérdez, nem az iőtartamra. Például:

- Mikortól laksz itt? 
- December elsejétől. 

- Mióta laksz itt?
 - Már két hónapja. 
- December elsejétől.

Őszintén szólva, ebben az esetben én is a _mióta _névmást használnám inkább.

UI: Valószínűleg az a baj a _mikortól _szóval, hogy a _mi_-hez két toldalék járul egyszerre, -_kor_ és -_tól_, ami nem tűnik természetesnek. Például nem mondjuk azt, hogy _négy *órakortól _vagy _*hánykortól. _Viszont ha úgy elemezzük a _mikortól _szót, hogy _mi+kortól_ (nem _mikor+tól_), akkor elfogadhatónak tűnik ...


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem mondanám így ezt a mondatot. Nekem valahogy úgy rémlik, mintha csak gyerekek használnák így ezt a szót...


----------



## Encolpius

Örülök, hogy ti is így érzitek.


----------



## francisgranada

A neten találtam egy ilyen példát: "_Mikortól _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?"
Ez nem ugyanaz mint "_Mióta _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" ...

Mit szóltok hozzá?


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> A neten találtam egy ilyen példát: "_Mikortól _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?"
> Ez nem ugyanaz mint "_Mióta _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" ...
> 
> Mit szóltok hozzá?



Nem ugyanaz. Én elsősorban a következőképpen érteném a két kérdést: 
"_Mikortól _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" - A baba mennyi idős korától kezdve.
"_Mióta _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" - Mikor terjedt el az a vélemény, amely szerint lehet...
A második konkrét esetben utalhat arra is, hogy mennyi ideje szabad egy adott baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem a _mikortól _hangsúlyozottan az időpontra/napra kérdez, nem az iőtartamra.


Szerintem is.

Mikortól? Since when? or from what date/time/age, from when? - jövőre is vonatkozhat
Mióta? How long have ...? Milyen rég(en)/(óta)? Mennyi ideje? - csak a múltra vonatkozhat, a jelennel bezárólag.


----------



## Encolpius

Angolul nem úgy lenne, hogy: 

mikortól - since when
mióta - how long, since when

Mikszáth: "Mikortól kezdve kell fizetni"
A mikortól nem fordul elő régebbi íróknál.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Én elsősorban a következőképpen érteném a két kérdést:
> "_Mikortól _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" - A baba mennyi idős korától kezdve.
> "_Mióta _lehet a baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni?" - Mikor terjedt el az a vélemény, amely szerint lehet...
> A második konkrét esetben utalhat arra is, hogy mennyi ideje szabad egy adott baba fogát fogkrémmel mosni.


Teljesen egyetértek. 

 Nekem az eddigi hozzászólásokból az jön ki, hogy maga a _mikortól _szó rendben van, ezért is próbáltam (post #2) a _mi+kortól_ (tehát "_mi(lyen) kortól_", "_mi(lyen idős) kortól_")  féle szerkezetből levezetni az értelmét. De ez még nem jelenti azt, hogy az Encolpius eredeti példájában helyénvaló (vagy "optimális") a _mikortól _használata ...


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Angolul nem úgy lenne, hogy:
> 
> mikortól - since when
> mióta - how long, since when



De, lehet, mivel az "1997 óta"-ban szerepel az "óta", ami a "mióta" része, tehát logikusan a "mióta" kérdésre is lehet a válasz, viszont angolban az "óta" az "since".



Encolpius said:


> Mikszáth: "Mikortól kezdve kell fizetni"
> A mikortól nem fordul elő régebbi íróknál.


mikortól kezdve=mikortól, szerintem nincs különbség, amennyiben a jövőre értjük. Mikortól kötelező a ...? Mikortól (kezdve) kell...?
Bizonyos esetekben (a múltra értve???) viszont elég a "mikortól", a "mikortól kezdve" nem jó (nekem). Mikortól laktok itt? Mikortól kezdve laktok itt?


----------



## Encolpius

A mikortól kezdve-vel azt akartam jelezni, hogy talán eredetileg ezt használták, aztán csak mikortól lett belőle...


----------

